# I'm about to join the Hip Op generation



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh dear, what my GP thought was a torn cartilage in my knee turns out to be a hip which, in the expert words of the surgeon, is 'shot at' and needs to be replaced.

I'd be interested to hear from anyone who's already had a hip replacement, particularly regarding how long it takes to get mobile again afterwards and whether or not they've experienced any longer-term limitations.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning Mike,
Ouch, that sounds fun 8O .

I have no personal experience of the hoperation (or is it a hiperation?), but a chap I know well had both his done together about3 years ago. He was well into climbing & rallying & was quite fit (66 at that time).

I popped in to see him at home 2 days after the op & he'd already been up & about, not exactly running or climbing but shuffling to the bathroom etc. He was walking fully in the week, & made effectively a full recovery.

He doesn't climb anymore but does still rally. Bearing in mind it's a 1963 Porsche 911 with full roll cage & door bars, I'm sure you can appreciate his mobility is, shall we say, good!

Like I say that's as close as it gets for me, but a bit of info none the less

Hope it helps a bit


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hip-Hop*

Hip-Hop

I have sent you a PM

Trev


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have 2 friends who have had hip operations . . 1 didn't do the recommended exercises and now suffers a great deal of pain, the other did do the exercises and is as fit as a fiddle, horse riding, walking, swimming . . she does the lot.
In a nutshell - DO the exercises !


----------

